# E bike shopping help, aaahhhh



## GARZX9R (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm in the process of shopping for an e bike, but the more I look into them the more confused I'm getting, different motors, batteries displays, didn't realise so many manufacturers made them, my budget is 5k, I quite like the look of the cube Stereo 160 hpc tm, like the look of the haibike, what do yous recommend, any help with what motors to go for and any to stay away from, which are getting a bit long in the tooth which are new generation


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

It would help for you to tell us what type of riding you think you might do. What the terrain is like where you would ride.


----------



## GARZX9R (Jul 9, 2020)

Ride a lot in the lake district, all the big trails high up, hammsterley forest, winlatter forest


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a haibike nduro, 180 current l front and rear, Bosch.

Love it

There's no reason anymore to compromise. Get slack with lots of travel.

They all climb better than cross country bikes

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GARZX9R (Jul 9, 2020)

You know the way they are restricted if you pedal above a certain speed, well what happens if you are bombing downhill free wheeling, do they free wheel like a normal bike or does the motor slow the freewheeling down above the restricted speed


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

GARZX9R said:


> You know the way they are restricted if you pedal above a certain speed, well what happens if you are bombing downhill free wheeling, do they free wheel like a normal bike or does the motor slow the freewheeling down above the restricted speed


All the bikes I have ridden feel like a normal bike downhill (coasting) only heavier, which to me makes the bike feel more planted and stable. The motor will not slow you down since the rear hub will free wheel and your chain will not move unless you are pedaling. While pedaling is the only time the restriction matters, it will just shut off the motif when you reach a certain speed, but you vmcan still pedal.

I own a haibike with a Yamaha motor so I have the the most experience with that motor. I have only ever ridden older Bosch and specialized (2016 models). On the Bosch motors with the very small sprocket on the motor once the battery dies it is very difficult pedal the bike, almost impossible, It has way too much drag. My Yamaha pedals like a normal bike only heavier with no drag even if the battery ever dies. So motors only effect the bike when pedaling, do if you are coasting down hill not pedaling the motor has no effect other than to add weight to your bike.

Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

My wife has a haibike with a Yamaha and i notice that the motor starts to shut off at high pedal rpm, like when you're trying to get enough speed to go up a short steep incline 

The Bosch didn't do this.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a Giant Stance and the motor is Yamaha. I can say i read a lot and since 2016 Yamaha is reliable and for the price it is unbeatable.
For more $ the new Bosch seems also reliable.
Shimano and Specialized might be a bit lighter but their list of problems are endless.
Just products pushed to the market way too fast. You will wait often if you go that way for some repair or some replacement. For the display mine is almost none. If i had a phone it would be my display but the less the better. I just pedal like any bike, no distraction.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

rod9301 said:


> My wife has a haibike with a Yamaha and i notice that the motor starts to shut off at high pedal rpm, like when you're trying to get enough speed to go up a short steep incline
> 
> The Bosch didn't do this.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've heard that the Bosch has higher rpm than my Yamaha, but the way I ride it doesn't effect me at all. I have never been a spinner, it has always seemed more natural to me I just to shift to a higher gear that spin. On an ebike there is no difference to me either, I just shift instead of spin.

Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

All bikes will fit and feel slightly different for each person, so I wouldn't want to purchase a bike based of looks and specs. Also, I think one thing that sometimes gets over looked is the motor on ebikes. When I bought my first ebike in 2016 there weren't near as many choices. There were basically 3 motors, Bosch, yahama, and browse. I was able to ride bikes on the trail with all three motors and I'm glad I did. The bikes I thought I liked best on paper turned out to not be the bike I really liked after riding them. I know things have changed quite a bit in the last 4 yrs. with ebikes and motors. But back then the Yamaha motor felt like it had the most natural feel and the most power to me. It also would pedal like a normal bike without the power on, the other two didn't, it seemed to be more efficient as well so the battery lasted longer than then the bikes with Bosch and browse, batteries being equal watts. I went with a friend riding 2 bikes, the Bosch was dead and Yamaha had 10% left. Once the Bosch died you really couldn't pedal it, even on flat ground if felt like it was in the hardest gear when I was on the easiest gear. Once the Yamaha ran out of juice it still pedaled like a normal bike without any drag from motor. I really wanted to like the browse and Bosch but ultimately I ened up buying a bike with the motor I liked best the Yamaha. 1,000 plus miles without one issue and still loving it. 

So my point is that the motor on the bike can really influence the overall experience of the bike in my opinion so if you can demo before you buy I would highly recommend it. And not just in the stores parking lot. Its hard to get a real feel for the bike there.

One last thought, I've read a lot about that new flyon motor from haibike and it looks SWEET! Never actually ridden one so no first hand experience though. I would love to ride one, but I'm not sure if they are selling them in the states yet or not. 

Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

5k GBP?

Vitus E-Sommet, Canyon Spectral:ON, YT Decoy

Perhaps the Alutech eFanes might be released in that price range.

I'm personally eyeing the Forestal Siryon, but that's due this fall. One thing that will get me to change my mind is if the Commencal Meta Power comes in a MX Ohlins edition with the geo I expect for the upcoming 2021 release at the end of Aug. Waiting for details on the new Shimano motor too...

My first emtb was a basically the E-Sommet under a different brand name, as it's basically a catalog frame from Astro Engineering (name of a high end bike mfg who makes Mondraker, Transition, and I suspect some of the early Yeti SB bikes based on the triangular alloy tubeset used). I'm just considering higher end performance since my first purchase was mostly to just test the waters before diving in. I put 7k+ miles on the Shimano E8000 motor with my only complaint being that its battery mount came loose enough to rattle a month ago for me.

I'd mention the Levo, but heard they're having motor belt issues.

P.S. not sure what it's like in the UK, but prices in the US are F'd. Trump put a 25% tax on ebikes (not sure how much on classic/non-assisted bikes, but Chinese-made bikes got hit too), a cost that mfgs passed onto consumers. Mfgs kept their price points on classic bikes, but downgraded the spec at that price point. The tax was reversed with an exclusion Sept '19, and they got a refund on paid taxes, which they essentially pocketed. What's worse is that value doesn't seem to be returning to pre-tax levels...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Varaxis said:


> 5k GBP?
> 
> Vitus E-Sommet, Canyon Spectral:ON, YT Decoy
> 
> ...


Thanks for that input. I saw how low level components were but had no clue why. I guess i was lucky on my model but 2020 did not look like a good year to remember. Basically they put a 12 speeds sticker on and just the real heavy stuff and many are happy they have a great bike.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I’m still in the looking phase myself and being a bit of a “Clyde” I’m thinking a bigger battery is important than anything else. I like the look of the new spectraln and YT Decoy but the smaller battery has me being a little hesitant to buy one vs a Trek Rail.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Battery life is very dependent on how and where you ride. I have a rail 7 , I ride it mostly in the trail mode. I'm in the 240 range ready to ride, on a ride of 14 miles with 1800 feet of climbing ,I'll use 2 or 3 bars.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

rangeriderdave said:


> Battery life is very dependent on how and where you ride. I have a rail 7 , I ride it mostly in the trail mode. I'm in the 240 range ready to ride, on a ride of 14 miles with 1800 feet of climbing ,I'll use 2 or 3 bars.


Thanks for the reply, the 7 is the one I was looking at and believe has the 630 battery.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

I have started looking.... you get board, look at Luna bikes. Very strong motors and their batteries are made in house.


----------

